
Migrating Kafka to dedicated Zookeeper with zero downtime - hashhar
https://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2019/01/migrating-kafkas-zookeeper-with-no-downtime.html
======
hashhar
Does anyone have any recommendations or learnings to share regarding managing
a Kafka cluster for implementing CQRS/CDC patterns.

I was doing a PoC using Debezium ([https://debezium.io](https://debezium.io))
to implement change data capture from a PostgresSQL database but was unable to
find much literature regarding the same.

